# Top Fin tanks



## Jaxfisher (Jun 2, 2013)

I have several 2.5g, 5g, & 20Ls that have been used for 3+ years and I've had no problems with the tanks leaking.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

My current 29g is a Top Fin tank only. My 55g lost its seal 2-3 years ago and my 29g was suppose to be a temporary fix until I reseal the 55g. Well, I never went back to the 55g. I did reseal it but I never put it back in service because I didn't feel like taking the 29 down. I ended up loosing half my fish in the 55g so that was another reason I never went back to it.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Time and again when new people are asking about "kit" type aquariums they get the same answer. Usually the cheapest way to get everything in one deal. Then because your not satisfied/w the performance of the "goes with" items, you replace them one at a time till everything but the tank is new.
So I started it backwards this time. Got the sub so far. When I get "extra" I will get one of those new Marineland "Precision" heaters. And so on. Likely will get the tank/w the tax money because I want to do a DIY rock wall in it. But I won't fill the tank till I've bought all the everything I want/w it.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

I got a top fin 20 g starter kit in 05 or 06 that still has great seams. The great choice ones from petsmart are manufactured a little cheaper. Also have several 2.5s and 10s that have been running for years, no bad seams for me.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I'm looking into possibly getting a 40 tall tank due to a little bit of lack of space in my house. Only problem is it's an odd size and the petsmart top fin kit is really the cheapest option for it. Actually it's really the only option. Everywhere else I've looked they sell the whole setup, stand, etc, which I don't need. They don't usually sell this sized tank by itself. Right now I can get it right now at petsmart's website for 110 dollars.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

It's my understanding that TopFin tanks are made by Aqueon for Petsmart. I have a couple 75's that have held up perfectly. I'm most likely going to get a couple more.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If Aqueon makes them, I have had good luck with Aqueon, and have several tanks from 10 to 29 gallons that I know are Aqueon. Some of the larger ones might be, too. I do not remember (or never knew- got them used). 
My 125 is by Aqueon.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Aqueon is one of the best out there. I have complete confidence in their tanks.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> Aqueon is one of the best out there. I have complete confidence in their tanks.


 That is how I feel!
Pretty excited actually as I just searched and it appears to be true!


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 15, 2014)

The 5.5 gallon and 25 gallon bow front I got were made really, really well. Their holding up without any issues, although I would say that some of the sealant is sometimes smeared over the glass on the sides (at least to me it's visible enough).

If you get the kits, their heaters work great but their filters mostly aren't adjustable at all. They tend to be more overpowered than underpowered.


----------

